# How to sell Aer Lingus shares?



## infocal (27 Oct 2006)

I brought Aer Lingus shares in Paper Cert. 
Anyone knows the way to sell it??

Cheapest way!


----------



## ClubMan (27 Oct 2006)

Find the cheapest broker and give them the cert and sell instructions. The _Financial Best Buys _forum may have details of indicative broker charges. Don't forget that there may be tax implications (_CGT_) on selling.


----------



## infocal (27 Oct 2006)

how to avoid to pay the selling TAX,
Which broker you recommand?

please advice! thanks lot


----------



## infocal (27 Oct 2006)

i know that i may have to pay 20% TAX on profile. just wondering is there any way to do in order to avoid the TAX?


----------



## ClubMan (27 Oct 2006)

infocal said:


> how to avoid to pay the selling TAX,


Any gain arising is assessable for _CGT_. Other than engaging in tax evasion you cannot avoid this.


> Which broker you recommand?


Shop around.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Oct 2006)

infocal said:


> just wondering is there any way to do in order to avoid the TAX?


Note that you have an annual _CGT _allowance of €1,270 so the first €1,270 of any gain is not taxable. You can also offset allowable costs (e.g. broker costs etc.) against gains. If you are married you could transfer some of the shares into your spouse's name to avail of each individual's _CGT _allowance. If in doubt get independent professional advice.


----------



## Murt10 (27 Oct 2006)

Sell 1/2 now and the other 1/2 in Jan 2007


----------



## infocal (27 Oct 2006)

Murt10 said:


> Sell 1/2 now and the other 1/2 in Jan 2007


 

why JAN/2007?


----------



## Murt10 (27 Oct 2006)

New tax year. Avail of the €1,270 capital gains tax exemption for the second year running.


----------



## infocal (27 Oct 2006)

Murt10 said:


> New tax year. Avail of the €1,270 capital gains tax exemption for the second year running.


 
Thanks million, I leart a lot!!!

gonna transfer shares to 4 of my friends and then sell them in order to avoid TAX.


----------



## Satanta (27 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> If you are married you could transfer some of the shares into your spouse's name to avail of each individual's _CGT _allowance.





infocal said:


> gonna transfer shares to 4 of my friends and then sell them in order to avoid TAX.


Different rules for transfers between a married couple and transfers to friends. If revenue deem a transfer to simply be to avoid tax (i.e. you gift your friends shares, they gift you money later - even if all within thresholds) you will be taxed on it.

What you are proposing is tax evasion not *avoid*ance and is illegal.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Oct 2006)

infocal said:


> Who will charge TAX on my profits?


_CGT _is a self assessed tax - you are required to assess your liability, make a return and pay the tax due yourself.


> The stockbroker? If I sell them through i.e. sharewatch. will they charge TAX for Irish GOV when I withdraw the money?


 No.


> or I have to tell GOV by myself to ask them to charge TAX on my profits?


 Sort of - see above about self assessment of _CGT_.

As above - transferring shares to one's spouse involves little or no cost in order to avail of each spouse's annual _CGT _allowance. Transferring to friends is not the same thing and will involve additional expense and tax liabilities.

If in doubt get professional advice.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Oct 2006)

Bear in mind that the register of shareholders is a public document so _Revenue_ can easily check who holds shares and if/when they dispose of them if they so choose. They have done this in the past (e.g. _First Active_). If the smilies imply that you might overlook the obligation to self assess for _CGT _then you could be storing up trouble for the future by doing this.


----------



## infocal (27 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Bear in mind that the register of shareholders is a public document so _Revenue_ can easily check who holds shares and if/when they dispose of them if they so choose. They have done this in the past (e.g. _First Active_). If the smilies imply that you might overlook the obligation to self assess for _CGT _then you could be storing up trouble for the future by doing this.


 

its better to deal with an International Sharebroker.


----------



## Satanta (27 Oct 2006)

infocal said:


> I see.........


Assuming the same as CM, if you do negate to correctly assess your liability and pay the appropriate tax you will also be liable for penalties and interest as well as the original amount should Revenue take the time to pick out the non compliance (they have all the information at hand, it's just a matter of if/when they look into this sort of thing).


----------



## Satanta (27 Oct 2006)

infocal said:


> no freedom even on a forum......


Isn't it terrible!!!
People taking the time (which they give volunterally) to take away and strip your freedom........ 

by telling you about your tax liabilities, potential problems/errors with current plans, the consequences of what may happen if those problems arise.

It's such a cruel world


----------



## infocal (27 Oct 2006)

Satanta said:


> by telling you about your tax liabilities, potential problems/errors with current plans, the consequences of what may happen if those problems arise.
> 
> It's such a cruel world


 
Thanks for all your help!!! I'll treat you if I met you in the real world... 

 The comments should be responsed legally. Maybe its the rule here.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Oct 2006)

infocal said:


> its better to deal with an International Sharebroker.


Is that a question or a statement? 

Your posts are difficult to understand - perhaps you could take more time/care to phrase them for clarity?


----------



## Satanta (27 Oct 2006)

infocal said:


> The comments should be responsed legally. Maybe its the rule here.


 AAM is an advice forum. How anyone suggesting you do something illegal could be considered advice is beyond me!  

Yes, anyone looking for potential ways to evade tax/break laws etc. will not find the answers on AAM and will be told so in no uncertain terms.   

I can just imagine the trip to a Financial Advisor.... 





> Ok, so you have €1000 to invest.... Go buy a gun, rob a gun shop to get a bigger gun, then go rob a petrol station for some Red Bull to give you some energy, then go rob a bank!
> 
> This is a 1 day investment, your investment capital is €1000.
> 
> ...


  Telling/helping someone to break the law isn't financial advice. AAM = Financial Advice Forum!

Edit: I in no way wish to associate Red Bull with criminal activity


----------

